# suche 144hz monitor



## asdaffe (20. Dezember 2016)

hallo,

ich bin auf der suche nach nem 144hz monitor bevorzugt mit freesync ich dachte da an den XF240Hbmjdpr bzw. XB240Hbmjdpr. kann man dit empfehlen? 
was kauft man heutzutage um die 250€ rum? finde nur irgendwelche berichte von ende 2015

mfg


----------



## Bonkic (20. Dezember 2016)

ich hab den hier seit einigen wochen:
https://www.amazon.de/G-Master-GB24...8&qid=1482253936&sr=8-1&keywords=iiyama+144hz
bin vollends zufrieden. kann aber natürlich nur von mir reden


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2016)

Guckst du mal hier Hardware-Übersicht Monitore: Tipps zum Kauf - 49 Modelle in der Marktübersicht  da sollten an sich alle aktuell verfügbaren Modelle mit drinstehen.

ich würde ebenfalls den von Bonkic genannten empfehlen, der hat 144Hz und Freesync, und die Nutzererfahrungen sind (auch woanders als bei Amazon) recht gut. Ebenfalls gut für den Preis, aber dann halt eher 300€: https://www.amazon.de/ViewSonic-XG2...d=1482255618&sr=1-1&keywords=ViewSonic+XG2401

Der eine Acer ist halt schon ein absolutes Auslaufmodell, und der zweite hat kein Freesync.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (20. Dezember 2016)

In der Preisklasse gibt es ja nur 3, die in Frage kommen:

AOC G2460PF, 24"

Acer XF240Hbmjdpr, 24" 

iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B2 Red Eagle, 24" 

Wenn Du keine Tests findest, würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle nach den Berwertungen bei Mindfactory oder Amazon gehen.


----------



## asdaffe (20. Dezember 2016)

ich hab auch an den benq XL2420T den man für 200bei ebay bekommt oder asus vg248qe den man ebenfalls für 200 bei ebay bekommt gedacht.

ist echt grausig mit monitoren bei der auswahl.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (20. Dezember 2016)

asdaffe schrieb:


> ich hab auch an den benq XL2420T den man für 200bei ebay bekommt oder asus vg248qe den man ebenfalls für 200 bei ebay bekommt gedacht.
> 
> ist echt grausig mit monitoren bei der auswahl.



Der erste scheint ein altes Hündchen zu sein, den es schon gar nicht mehr neu gibt und der 2. hat scheinbar kein Freesynch.


----------



## asdaffe (20. Dezember 2016)

ja ich weiß der vg soll kein freesync haben soll aber so io sein. nagut dann fällt der 20t weg.

von aoc wurde mir abgeraten. der benq xl2430T kostet leider 100€ mehr, wo wir dann auch wieder bei neuer auswahl wären.


----------



## asdaffe (20. Dezember 2016)

den XF240Hbmjdpr würde ich gebraucht für 210 bekommen. kann ich da guten herzens zugreifen ?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2016)

asdaffe schrieb:


> den XF240Hbmjdpr würde ich gebraucht für 210 bekommen. kann ich da guten herzens zugreifen ?


 naja, ich persönlich würde eher Freesync als 144Hz nehmen, WENN du unbedingt unter 250€ ausgeben willst.

Aber was ist denn nun mit dem iiyama? Zu dem hast nix gesagt.


----------



## asdaffe (20. Dezember 2016)

der XF240Hbmjdpr hat doch 144hz und freesync.
zu dem iiyama hab ich gelesen.

Wenn Freesync aktiviert wird, reduziert sich die Bildwiederholrate auf von 144 auf 120 Hz
und das gamma soll zu hoch liegen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (20. Dezember 2016)

asdaffe schrieb:


> den XF240Hbmjdpr würde ich gebraucht für 210 bekommen. kann ich da guten herzens zugreifen ?



Ich persönlich würde wegen 40 Euo nicht zu Gebrauchtware mit eventuell eingeschränkter oder nicht mehr vorhandener Garantie greifen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2016)

asdaffe schrieb:


> der XF240Hbmjdpr hat doch 144hz und freesync.


 okay, dann wäre der in Ordnung - allerdings streuen die Acer relativ stark bei der Qualität, d.h. wenn du Pech hast, in der nicht so dolle, den du dann bekommst. Oder kennst du denjenigen, von dem du den Monitor bekommen kannst, persönlich, so dass du im Zweifel den mal antesten kannst?






> zu dem iiyama hab ich gelesen.





> Wenn Freesync aktiviert wird, reduziert sich die Bildwiederholrate auf von 144 auf 120 Hz


 Und Du hast nen PC, der Spiele mit mehr als 120 FPS darstellt? Wenn nein, dann ist das doch egal. 




> und das gamma soll zu hoch liegen.


  Naja, Gamma kann man korrigieren, und es ist nicht gesagt, dass es beim Acer besser ist. Grad wenn das nur 1-2 Leute schreiben, kann das sehr subjektiv sein oder auch ein Vergleich zu VIEL teureren Modellen, nicht aber zur "Konkurrenz"


----------



## asdaffe (20. Dezember 2016)

30tage rückgabegarantie durch amazon. ich guck mir den an und schick ihn notfalls zurück

ich meld mich wieder wenn wir nen anderes model ausprobieren xD


----------



## Seegurkensalat (20. Dezember 2016)

asdaffe schrieb:


> 30tage rückgabegarantie durch amazon. ich guck mir den an und schick ihn notfalls zurück
> 
> ich meld mich wieder wenn wir nen anderes model ausprobieren xD



Achso Amazon Warehousedeal, sag das doch gleich. Da kannst Du bedenkenlos zugreifen, die geben Dir auch nach 1 Jahr und 364 Tagen noch das komplette Geld zurück, die sind mega kulant. Schade, das die 20% Aktion vorbei ist, sont wäre es ein Schnapper.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2016)

ja, beim Warehous kannst du zugreifen. Es besteht halt das Risiko, dass der zurückgesendet wurde WEIL er eben nicht ganz okay war. Aber probieren schadet nicht.


----------



## asdaffe (20. Dezember 2016)

soll nen kratzer oben haben und an der seite haben. da waren 2x gebrauchte zur auswahl, bei dem einem soll nen usb kabel fehlen mit nem kleinem kratzer oben und an der seite und vorne und einer mit nem kratzer oben und an der seite klein. 
hatte aber so das gefühl das dies beides der gleiche war, der amazon support konnte nicht wirklich weiter helfen da es nur gebrochenes deutsch konnte. naja gucken wenn er ankommt, vllt kann man da noch was am preis drücken wenn watt fehlt oder die kratzer auf den panel oder watt weiß ich sind. für die 60€ die ich dadurch für nen neuen gesparrt habe sind mir die kratzer egal.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2016)

Kratzer sind kein Problem. Kannst ja dann mal berichten.


----------



## asdaffe (22. Dezember 2016)

ich habs gewusst. die schicken mir den zu wo das usb kabel fehlt. ich ruf da an ''kann nix machen müssten se wieder zurückschicken''.
ich hab zurzeit nur ne gtx650 die rx480 ist gerade woanders unterwegs.. ist das normal das ich keine 144hz einstellen kann sonder nur 120hz ?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2016)

asdaffe schrieb:


> ich habs gewusst. die schicken mir den zu wo das usb kabel fehlt. ich ruf da an ''kann nix machen müssten se wieder zurückschicken''.


 wozu brauchst du denn das überhaupt? ^^  Macht doch an sich eh kaum Sinn.



> ich hab zurzeit nur ne gtx650 die rx480 ist gerade woanders unterwegs.. ist das normal das ich keine 144hz einstellen kann sonder nur 120hz ?


 könnte durchaus sein, dass die alte Karte das nicht kann oder auch die neuesten Nvidia-Treiber die alte Karte DIESbezüglich nicht mehr korrekt supporten. Kabel hast du aber ein passendes? Bei WQHD braucht man DisplayPort, bei FullHD glaub ich nicht. Schau aber mal in der Anleitung, ob nicht einer der Eingänge nur 120Hz kann.


----------



## asdaffe (23. Dezember 2016)

ich konnte nochmal 20€ rausschlagen. alles cool

es geht ums prinzip


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2016)

asdaffe schrieb:


> ich konnte nochmal 20€ rausschlagen. alles cool
> 
> es geht ums prinzip



das ist aber mehr als entgegenkommend ^^ so ein Kabel hättest du ja sicher für 3-4€ auch beim Marketplace bekommen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (23. Dezember 2016)

asdaffe schrieb:


> ich konnte nochmal 20€ rausschlagen. alles cool
> 
> es geht ums prinzip



Amazon ist da schmerzfrei, die bieten in der Regel sofort 15% an, manchmal auch mehr. Bei meinem LG G4 fehlten Akku und ein Kabel, also irgendwas um die 10-20 Euro. Die haben mir sofort 70 Euro gutgeschrieben.


----------

